# Starter kit joyetech ego aio



## antonherbst (7/10/16)

Hello. I purchased my starter kit 3 days ago and have been using it a couple of times. What i have pocked up os that the screw top gets hot when i have used it for about 10 "puffs" 

My question is why does this happen and would it cause damage to the unit. Am i using it wrong? Help me please


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## incredible_hullk (7/10/16)

Hi @antonherbst...are you refering to the atomiser top part...if so it is normal for it to heat up. I have no experience with the new kit 

Just depends how hot...if its hot but you can still touch it then its fine but if its seriously burny hot then it may indicate a problem


----------



## Boktiet (7/10/16)

Mine used to get hot when chain vaping with semi closed airflow. Open up the airflow to the max. That might help...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Soutie (7/10/16)

I have an AIO and it gets super hot while chain vaping especially on the lower ohm coils, It can take to a 0.4 if i recall correctly (I haven't used it in ages). 

I'm Pretty sure it wont damage the unit itself, but I'm sure it cant be that great for the life of the coil.


----------



## KZOR (7/10/16)

Seems like you need a upgrade. You are sucking the life out of that device which only tells me that the rate/volume of delivery is too slow for the demand. 
The atomizer is a small structure that will heat up quickly with overuse.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Vaporeon13 (7/10/16)

@antonherbst I have the AIO D22, it does heat up a bit when I chainvape. Whats your style of vaping? Mouth-to-lung or Direct-to-lung? If you DL, the best advice I can give is get the BF Cubis 0.5ohm or even the 1ohm coils. 

The standard coil that come with the AIO come with MTL coils, and the flow is a bit constricting. The Cubis coils make a HUGE difference, and you get lekker lung hits.


----------

